# Class-Datei aus Eclipse mit Xampp



## mamelinchen (4. Mai 2010)

Ich finde einfach seit 4 Stunden nix passendes, nun frage ich selbst!

Und zwar habe ich XAMPP mitnem Tomcat, Apache und MySQL.

Nun möchte ich in das WEB-INF-Verzeichnis in den classes-Ordner die .class- Dateien packen.

Ich brauch ja die Class-Datei.

Also will ich mit Eclipse ein Servlet erstellen.

Ich habe ein Java-Projekt erstellt, eine Klasse geschrieben.

In Eclipse habe ich die servlet-api.jar geaddet, der Compiler meckert nicht, alles ok.
Das Servlet erbt von HTTPServlet, alles ok.-

Wenn ich das Ding runnen will als Application, sagt er mir es gibt keine Main, klar...als Servlet.

Als Applet kann ich es auch nicht laufen lassen.(does not contain an applet).



Wie mach ich das nun?

Muss ich wirklich mit Eclipse eine Web-Application erstellen un Eclipse generiert mir das alles von alleine oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Mai 2010)

mamelinchen hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das Ding runnen will als Application, sagt er mir es gibt keine Main, klar...als Servlet.
> 
> Als Applet kann ich es auch nicht laufen lassen.(does not contain an applet).



Ein Servlet ist *KEIN(E)* Applikation oder Applet! 
Java ist auch eine Insel - JavaServer Pages und Servlets

lese nochmal nach, was das tatsächlich ist.


----------



## mamelinchen (4. Mai 2010)

JAAA, aber wo bekomme ich die Class-Datei her?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Mai 2010)

Du sollst *lesen*!

Mit class-Dateien kopieren ist es nicht getan. Du musst eine Webapp erstellen. Dazu gibts auch entsprechende Plugins für Eclipse (siehe Eclipse WTP - Web Tools Platform).
Damit kannst du dann auch plugingestüzt Webapps anlegen, deployen, testen, debuggen u.s.w.

Die Klassen liegen wie in jedem anderen Projekt auch in dem konfigurierten Outputfolder (meistens Projekt\bin). Aber das wird dir nix helfen. Du musst das Servlet auch per web.xml bekannt machen.


----------



## mamelinchen (5. Mai 2010)

Danke!Ich hab das schon gelesen!

Da steht aber nich das drin was mir meine Frage beantwortet.

Das mit dem WTP guck ich mir jetzt an.

Das mit dem web.xml ist mir bekannt.

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!

Daanke


----------

